# 04 GTO rear bumper replacement



## matthew'sgoat (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys 1st post and I'm needing some help finding this custom rear bumber for my 04 GTO. I've had the car for a year now and theguy who had the car before me must have backed into or bumber into something that shifted the pipes over and caused it to crack. Any place that would make them if theres not a place where some are just laying around? I hope the attached picture shows.

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

matthew'sgoat said:


> Hey guys 1st post and I'm needing some help finding this custom rear bumber for my 04 GTO. I've had the car for a year now and theguy who had the car before me must have backed into or bumber into something that shifted the pipes over and caused it to crack. Any place that would make them if theres not a place where some are just laying around? I hope the attached picture shows.
> 
> Thanks
> Matthew



That's the factory SAP bumper. (SAP = Special Appearance Package)

That's a hard one to find. You basically just need to search the interwebs / ebay / craigslist to find one.

GTOG8TA.com is making factory rear bumper replacements now but not the SAP style.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

matthew'sgoat said:


> Hey guys 1st post and I'm needing some help finding this custom rear bumber for my 04 GTO. I've had the car for a year now and theguy who had the car before me must have backed into or bumber into something that shifted the pipes over and caused it to crack. Any place that would make them if theres not a place where some are just laying around? I hope the attached picture shows.
> 
> Thanks
> Matthew


You may be better off seeing if you can get it fixed, maybe fiberglass type repair. Your chances of finding a SAP bumper will be slim and if you can find one, it's gonna cost you.


----------



## matthew'sgoat (Feb 8, 2017)

thanks guys, this helps. Will see what I can do


----------

